# Fertilization question



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Does a hen have both eggs fertilized before she lays the first, or does the male fertilize the second egg by mating after the first egg is laid? Bizarre question, just curious.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they get fertilized before the hard shell forms, and I do believe the egg formation happens when stimulated from mating.. I would think they can get fertilized from a recent mating or and older one as the sperm will live a few days I do believe... someone I hope can answer with more detail.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

An extract from Vriends and Erskine's "Pigeons" is as below:

_"Depending on the experience of the breeders and the time of year, the first egg is usually laid to the evening between 5 pm and 7 pm. The pair should not sit this egg for now, as you will learn. One of the hen's ovaries never develops, so she can produce only one egg at a time. It takes approximately two days for the second egg to develop in the ovary after the first is laid and has cleared the oviduct. When mating occurs, the hen stores sperm to fertilize the second egg that is usually laid about 43 to 44 hours later, usually in the afternoon between 2pm and 3pm. After the second egg is laid, serious brooding (or setting) commences."_


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Sreesh,

Very interesting information, I never gave it much thought but it seems right on.

Walter


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I was imagining how much effort those good minds would have put to accumulate so much information  I heard that Levi's encyclopedia of pigeon breeds is also a very good book but currently I can't afford the price they have put on it


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> I was imagining how much effort those good minds would have put to accumulate so much information  I heard that Levi's encyclopedia of pigeon breeds is also a very good book but currently I can't afford the price they have put on it


I have a copy of that book my wife bought for me over 10 years ago, I believe it cost her $85.00 back then, but it was well worth it and I still enjoy it today.

Walter


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Issue is the local bookstore doesnt have a copy, they need to bring it from U.S., thats why the cost is going up


----------



## Foot (Dec 7, 2009)

Why do the hens sit (settle) on eggs that never hatch? I curantly have 2 hens that are sitting on 2 eggs each and I have candled then to know that they will not hatch-{
I guess the question here Is..Why do the hens sit on eggs that are not going to hatch?

Foot.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is because they are not aware whether it is fertilized or not. Some love birds and cockateils are known to push unfertilized eggs out sometimes from the bunch but a pigeon pair sits through the cycle, good for you otherwise they could have found out the use of fake eggs too and there ends birth control


----------

